# helens cycles closed Sunday?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

I went to helens cycles today and they were closed. Is this because of a sale next week? No sign.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Hmmmm... maybe because it's Easter........


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

(mad at the easter bunny) ...Well I'll be back. is it safe to ride along PCH? I heard there was construction


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

steel515 said:


> (mad at the easter bunny) ...Well I'll be back. is it safe to ride along PCH? I heard there was construction



Northbound PCH was one lane (No shoulder) from about a mile north of Pepperdine to Latigo Canyon. that was on Saturday. I didn't go further north than that, so I don't know about the rest.


----------

